# brad nailer



## cconrad (Dec 19, 2007)

I worked for a home builder for years and he had a brad nailer that really worked well. I believe the name of the brad nailer was "devil bliss" or somthing to that nature. I've searched the internet with no success. Can somebody help me this is really driving me up a wall. Thanks in advance.
Chad


----------



## neoshed (Dec 7, 2007)

Devilbiss make compressors and airbrushes and stuff. I cant say I've seen any nailers by them.


----------



## cconrad (Dec 19, 2007)

i guess porter cable makes the brad nailer but they quit making the gun in oct 2005 and Ive been all over the net trying to find it and no luck. The nailer is called devilbiss and the product number is "shbn4". I just cant find it anywhere.
thanks in advance
chad


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's one for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DeVILBISS-FN7-F...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember when those little pin nailers cost around $300 bucks. My buddy had one of those you're referring to and I only remember the thing jammed a lot. The Porter Cable one I have has served me well, although a no-mar tip would be nice.


----------



## cconrad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey thanks alot guys i ended up buying the one on ebay that end grain found for me.
Chad


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Day late and a dollar short I guess....I would've said Senco. I love mine.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I received one as a gift from a relative. They bought it from Walmart of all places. It is a cambel -Highet or something like that. Anyway I have shot about 20 boxes a 1 1/4 brad through it with not a single mis-fire. I have a Bostich 16gage that I have been using a few years now, and it mis-fires a lot more than it should.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Black & Decker now owns Porter Cable. B&D now sells the nailer.
The nailer has two settings. You can set it so it will counter sink the nail or leave the nail head flush with the surface.
Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------

